# MINTS Online



## rpeters (Dec 24, 2014)

Miami International Seminary now has some courses online and getting more every month

MINTS International Seminary - Online Courses


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 25, 2014)

By the way, we at TNARS have an agreement with MINTS to accept completion of their bachelor's degree for students applying for our graduate master's degree programs. TNARS still offers undergrad degrees but only to those students able to arrange and get approval for a local faculty mentor.


----------

